# Amphibian/reptile rooms



## broncos42 (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey all, interested in seeing all of yalls rooms where the frogs are kept.

THANKS
josh


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

My frog room is the guest bedroom upstairs. Nothing else to see in room except a bed, dresser, chest of drawer and night stand. Oh yeah, and cats spawled out on the bed keeping an eye on the frogs.
Candy


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm afraid my amphibian room (part of my basement) isn't much to look at, as it's mostly sterlite containers housing a variety of salamanders. It gets mostly ambient light. The imitator viv and a couple of caecilian enclosures are in my office.


----------



## imitator83 (Jan 5, 2006)

My frogroom is my bedroom, got a bunch of tanks on a wood rack and a desk...nothing too impressive. I think the vast majority of people have a similar setup, only so much room, you know.

Flyangler, where does one buy caecelians these days? I have always wanted to get one or two of that gray aquatic species, saw them over at the National Zoo a few years ago. Thanks,
Scott


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

> Flyangler, where does one buy caecelians these days? I have always wanted to get one or two of that gray aquatic species, saw them over at the National Zoo a few years ago.


The Rio Cauca caecilian (_Typhlonectes natans_) occasionally shows up in fish shipments from Colombia (although the majority of specimens of this species weren't legally imported as amphibians) as 'mixed eels/rubber eels'. Colombia doesn't allow exports of vertebrates except for tropical fish, boas and iguanas. I've seen some copulation in my group of six a few weeks ago, so I may have some neonates in the next 10 or so months (they have a VERY long gestation period). I'm also working with two terrestrial species- _Geotrypetes seraphini_ and _ Boulengerula uluguruensis_- that are imported from time to time and show up on Kingsnake.


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

My livingroom is a fish/amphibian room. Just the one frog tank, but 6 fish tanks as well. So I try to keep them from looking too sterile. Even my fry tanks have substrate and a few rocks. I don't have any full-room pictures though, it would be hard to get everything in anyway...


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

http://www.dendroboard.com/vendor-bios/topic32020.html


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

Shawn's room makes the rest of us look like hacks.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

oh gosh no. :shock: I'm quite certain folks have some amazing set ups out there. I dont know that I've seen many pics though, other than Scott Menigoz's great basement. Mine is just all in one spot so that a pic or 2 can cover most of it. In person it is just a mess of ff's and spiders :wink: 

Keep them coming

S


----------



## Devin Edmonds (Mar 2, 2004)




----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

Scott's basement is pretty amazing, that's for sure! Mine's not nearly as pretty  With the exception of my imitator viv, none of the enclosures will win any design awards or elicit any 'oohs' and 'ahs'. I'll be overhauling the basement at some point this summer with racks and shop lights to bring things up to par.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

nice frog room! more pics please


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

My frog room - ff culture room - guest bedroom - junk room!


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

I am moving in a couple of weeks - so as I "rebuild" the frog room - I will take some construction pics. It will be nicer than my current frog room - which has an odd shape and makes taking pictures difficult.


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

Good luck with the move, Oz! I've done it a few times and I never look forward to it.

It's good to see you on here- I know you've been busy.

On the subject of amphibian rooms, once I get the racks in place- all will be well. Then I'll feel better about perhaps hosting a MADS meeting at my place. 

Jason


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

rozdaboff said:


> I am moving in a couple of weeks - so as I "rebuild" the frog room - I will take some construction pics. It will be nicer than my current frog room - which has an odd shape and makes taking pictures difficult.


Hey.............where are you moving to? How many more tanks will you be able to squeeze? You'll be on a buying spree at NAAC


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Thanks Jason. It will be the first move with a larger collection. We'll see how it goes - but it is a close proximity move - so it won't be a huge deal. In a couple of years, when the long-distance move happens - I may be begging for a little of help.

Gary - Only a mile down the road. Makes it easier on the GNYADS crew finding their way to my house :lol: 

I don't know if there will be room for more tanks. I still have quite a few empty tanks, and time is still the limiting factor. I may redesign a tank or two, but I don't foresee any grand additions.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Here's part of mine, I have 3 (1.5 finished)racks of 2 - 40 breeder verts on top and either 38 long or 29 high on the bottom, also a rack with 2 - 55gal and 8 - 5gal temp tubs. I'll have to get some new pics up soon.

In the living room is a 72gal Bowfront and a 36Corner both with matching black stands.


----------



## rtobolic (Jun 23, 2007)

Not really a frog "room", more of a "corner" for now...but hey i just got into this last year


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

frogmanroth said:


> http://www.dendroboard.com/gallery/pic.php?mode=med&pic_id=168[img]
> 
> Here's part of mine, I have 3 (1.5 finished)racks of 2 - 40 breeder verts on top and either 38 long or 29 high on the bottom, also a rack with 2 - 55gal and 8 - 5gal temp tubs. I'll have to get some new pics up soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## lessthantito (Nov 6, 2006)

I don't have any frogs or amphibians but I do have a lot of geckos, the pics are not great


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Here's my modest set up.










Tad set up in the tubs to the right. Crickets on top of table, springtails in heated box on bottom.









Work area.


----------



## jejton (Sep 3, 2006)

Devin, Frogman,
Can you tell me the specs on those shelving units ( length, height, weight carrying capacity and cost )? I would like to better organize my pet room and those look like they will be very helpful.
Thanks
Eric


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey Gary,
what kind of phelsumas are you working with?


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Julio said:


> Hey Gary,
> what kind of phelsumas are you working with?


???

Sorry Julio, no phelsumas.

If you're referring to the crickets, I breed the crickets to get 5-6 day old cricket babies to then feed out to the frogs. Something new I'm trying.


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

gary1218 said:


> Julio said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Gary,
> ...



interesting .. how is that going.. i remebr having crickets by the thousands to feed my beardie.. they began to smell but i would assume that the smal ones wouldnt smell as bad??? and info would be awesome


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

It's not going too bad so far.

I feed my thumbs and pums every other day. My aim is to get a hatch out of the crickets every other day, grow them up & feed them well for 5-6 days and then feed them out to the frogs.

My other aim is to keep it on a small scale so that things don't get messy and smelly. I only have 6 adult tanks to feed out right now so I'm trying to balance out how many adult crickets I need to have breeding to give me enough crickets every other day to feed out to all the tanks. It looks like somewhere between 50 -100. I got 200 crickets last time and I can already see how much messier things can get. I don't need that many.

I'm also not growing out any of the babies to use for the next generation of adults which is where I think a lot of the mess comes in. Every other week or so I trash the current batch of crickets, clean up the tub, and replace with a fresh batch of crickets.


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

sounds like you got a nice system going there what do you feed them ?? your own mix ? of gut load from the store? i think the food source has alot to do with the smell as well


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

jetton, I get my shelving systems from Lowes,

Edsal
Maxi Rack Steel Shelving Unit
48wx24dx72t
Item #: 101933 Model: CR4824 
$77.97

They also come in a 36wx18dx72t for less $.

I mix and match mine though, my shelves are 36wx24dx72t for the 40 verts, and the other is 48wx18dx72t for the 55 gallons. It works pretty nice, one you have to do is paint the particle board, to resist water.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

dom said:


> sounds like you got a nice system going there what do you feed them ?? your own mix ? of gut load from the store? i think the food source has alot to do with the smell as well


In the small tub for the baby crickets I put an orange slice, romaine lettuce, and some baby cereal that is high in calcium. They really go for the romaine lettuce 

I wouldn't say I gut load them, just try to feed them something nutritional for a few days before they're frog food


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

nice i used to use potatos and carrots with oatmeal, but i was gut loading for a bearded dragon.. i didnt know they would take to romain tho ill have to try that and the orange in the future :lol:


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Dom, I got the skeleton from walmart around halloween time, they are plastic like a milk jug.


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

so amphibians are slowly taking over my room.

my rack...
botttom is new qt tank with one M. baroni in it
some plants awaiting vivs 
middle is 10 gallon vert getting ready for some imis... 
next to that is a 18x18x24 exo terra 0.0.2 M. baroni









20 gallon long.. nothing in there yet maybe get some terribilis, or i might turn it into a vert and get some cayo de agua
then theres the supply housing!! and thats all folks


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Well - the frog room is back up and running again. Moving is not much fun at all. Here are some shots of the finished product. Pics are kind of crappy - as I just shot them with the sun blaring right in the side window.

Before (sorry - no shots of the old room during breakdown):









After:



































































dom said:


> so amphibians are slowly taking over my room.


It's an entirely different problem when you have to look for an apartment with the right size frog room :lol:


----------



## broncos42 (Apr 12, 2008)

Wow that is an amazing room thanks for posting :lol:


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

In the last pic what do you keep in the white drawers?
Thanks
Brian


----------



## Lucille (May 9, 2008)

Devin, your setups are, well, awesome!!!!
Candy, you have a pretty kitty!


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

Oz,

Room looks great. Between you, Devin, Shawn, and Scott- the rest of us look like hacks


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Brian Ferriera said:


> In the last pic what do you keep in the white drawers?
> Thanks
> Brian


Tadpoles


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Lucille said:


> Devin, your setups are, well, awesome!!!!
> Candy, you have a pretty kitty!


Thank you. He is a wanna be tiger. He charges raccoons that come up to the glass windows and door, he charges owls, deer, stray cats etc. He will literally throw his body into the glass charging them. He sounds like a beast growling and stuff when he is throwing himself into the glass. He beats up our 2 boxers. They are afraid of him. The funny thing is he is overweight and has the lightest puniest meow...until he is mad.
Candy


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

rozdaboff said:


> dom said:
> 
> 
> > so amphibians are slowly taking over my room.
> ...


damn thats a nice apartment for that size of room!! congrats on the new place

one day ill have a room like that one day


----------



## RPN (Mar 25, 2007)

Rozdaboff move to Canada. I think we could be buddies. 
Great looking room and tanks. Looks very neat and organized. Awesome set ups.


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

I envy all you people.Some of you could charge money for people to see you frog rooms.


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

Mine's not nearly as cool as some of the ones in here - but I'll post anyways.









LG breeders. 








^^^ Juvenile LG mini-racks. (all temp controlled!)









Nothing huge. The LGs are coming Sunday. We'll be breeding tremper enigmas, Tangs, snows, reverse red stripes, and normals.  (we have other cages in other rooms too)  Hopefully we'll pick up some Leucs and Azureus at the NY reptile expo at the end of this month.


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

flyangler18 said:


> Oz,
> Room looks great. Between you, Devin, Shawn, and Scott- the rest of us look like hacks


Just stumbled upon this thread and appreciate that others enjoy my frog basement. I've always considered it a "hodge-podge" collection of tanks with no uniformity; to be thrown in the same discussion as Devin and Shawn is humbling...
As a side note, another successful MAD meeting took place here today and perhaps those with photography skills far surpassing mine will post a few shot of it.
Regards,
Scott


----------

